# Coder looking for a position with your company



## smckenzie214@yahoo.com (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
My name is Sorbourni McKenzie and i am currently looking for a job as a Medical Coder/Biller. I attended Frank Chisenas classes at the Roxbury Institute.  
Please email me at Smckenzie214@yahoo.com if you would like a copy of my resume.

Thank You


----------

